# 3 hp ice auger tecumseh



## wimonk (Feb 19, 2007)

this units carb has been rebuilt ,idle is a little low but will not go to high checked the reed plate 1 of the fingers is bent out a little dont know if this is normal any suggestions thanks wimonk


----------



## repair_guy (May 9, 2004)

sounds like you should Clean the muffler/exhoust port.On a two cycle engine if either one of these gets cloged with corbon diposits the engine wont REV up.Some thimes,depending on how cloged they are they will even stop one from cranking.


----------

